# Bassocontinuo



## Hooman (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm practicing bassocontinuo (4-part writing), yesterday I encountered a case where the only number written on a bass note was 4, is this short notation for 4 2 ?
(the third inversion of a seventh chord)
if not what does it mean?

Thanks
Hooman


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

It's short for 45. It indicates that you should play the appogiatura to the third. So G 4 would be GCD


----------



## Hooman (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks Rasa, that clears it out


----------

